# Larry Krohn - Pet dog owner mistakes and the demise of the German Shepherd Dog



## WNGD

A bit foul mouthed at times but speaking truth.

Sorry for the edit!Larry Krohn swears like a sailor. Gotta keep it family friendly. Look for it on YouTube - Pet dog owner mistakes and the demise of the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Sunflowers

Ohhh this should be good.


----------



## wolfy dog

I like his approach.


----------



## Sunflowers

“Pet dog people, listen to this: you make it worse.”
😁
Love this guy.


----------



## Bearshandler

I watched this video when he first put it up and I had a hard time understanding the point he was making as far as the demise of the breed.


----------



## dickwol

The video popped up in a list on YouTube a couple days ago so I started playing it. For the 1st couple minutes he seemed a bit incoherent and possibly hung over and I lost interest and turned it off. I have watched several of his videos and actually used his method for e-collar recall with great success so yes, he has some good material and methods.


----------



## Memo182

I really dig Larry Krohn's videos. After so many useless attempts like redirecting, giving food etc. Larry Krohn's teaching has been the only one that worked to stop my puppy's biting: A loud "no!", grabbing the neck of his neck, using a bonker if necessary. Totally worked!


----------



## oink

6 ads is way too many for that video


----------



## Sitz&Platz

I watched that video and wasn’t sure if that’s his general recommendation on how to handle all biting or just for “vicious” puppies as he said?


----------



## WNGD

I think he's saying for pet dogs, don't let them bite on you because biting isn't desirable or something that will be part of their life like a sport or protection dog. He's OK with a little more spunk and gives more leeway to a sport dog. Seems rational....


----------



## David Winners

I currently have a hole in my nose thanks to Valor jumping over the couch... Completely over the couch from behind it, and landing on my face. I was on the floor, laying on my back. We were wrestling and he surprised attacked.

Comes with the territory lol.

I may or may not have bruised ribs as well.

He will not rough house with the kids, even if they try.

I'll have to go check out the video.


----------



## WNGD

When I wrestle with my dogs, I get bodied, head butt, shouldered, swat, hip checked and pawed. 
Never teeth on me.


----------



## Jorski

@Memo182 
I have watched hundreds of Larry Krohn's videos. I have NEVER seen him recommend using a "Bonker" .
The only "trainer" I have seen use a Bonker is Jeff Gellman, and he is an abusive trainer.
Unless you can point me to a specific example, I believe you are mistaken.


----------



## Memo182

Jorski said:


> @Memo182
> I have watched hundreds of Larry Krohn's videos. I have NEVER seen him recommend using a "Bonker" .
> The only "trainer" I have seen use a Bonker is Jeff Gellman, and he is an abusive trainer.
> Unless you can point me to a specific example, I believe you are mistaken.


Here's his video where he's recommending using a bonker: 






Specifically between 2:58 and 3:08. 

He also says "Look up Gary Wilkes. He'll show you how to make a bonker. Very effective. That dog bites a loud "No!" with a good whack of bonker will really help. And guess what? You're not going to hurt the dog. You're not gonna hurt his feelings. The dog's not going to grow up messed up because you correct them as a puppy."


----------



## Cigar

WNGD said:


> I think he's saying for pet dogs, don't let them bite on you because biting isn't desirable or something that will be part of their life like a sport or protection dog. He's OK with a little more spunk and gives more leeway to a sport dog. Seems rational....


Just seems like common sense to me. I definitely agree the dog will think it's unfair to change the rules as he ages. No one likes unfair.


----------



## Odinah

And Larry’s demise of the German Shepherd video he says give the dog a quick pop across the front of the body. What does he mean by that? Thank you


----------



## Odinah

Odinah said:


> And Larry’s demise of the German Shepherd video he says give the dog a quick pop across the front of the body. What does he mean by that? Thank you


I decided to ask Larry himself, as well. He posted a video training a German Shepherd about four hours ago and so I just asked the question in the comment referencing his demise of the German shepherd video. Larry respond it in his response was crystal clear to me.


----------



## WNGD

Odinah said:


> I decided to ask Larry himself, as well. He posted a video training a German Shepherd about four hours ago and so I just asked the question in the comment referencing his demise of the German shepherd video. Larry respond it in his response was crystal clear to me.





Odinah said:


> I decided to ask Larry himself, as well. He posted a video training a German Shepherd about four hours ago and so I just asked the question in the comment referencing his demise of the German shepherd video. Larry respond it in his response was crystal clear to me.


Link?


----------



## Odinah

WNGD said:


> Link?


I think that whoever posted about the Larry video didn’t want to post the link because of his language so I might be able to message you the link but I just typed in the title of the video and found it. I might not be able to message you quite yet because I might not have enough postings to send private messages. But I will try


----------



## WNGD

Got your inbox and went to the video and read all the comments to about 7 months back and didn't see anything that looked like his reply to what he meant by the demise of the GSD. The pop to the side is explained in the video


----------



## Odinah

WNGD said:


> Got your inbox and went to the video and read all the comments to about 7 months back and didn't see anything that looked like his reply to what he meant by the demise of the GSD. The pop to the side is explained in the video


Good I’m glad you got it. I think he was just saying that the demise of the breed is due to people not correcting their dogs. Which is probably true for a lot of breeds but you know we hold our German Shepherd‘s in high esteem. I honestly did not know what he meant by pop because pop can mean a variety of things like a soft drink, to hit, a flick. But Larry clarified for me that it just meant a flick of the wrist to the leash. All good!


----------

